# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  AMBER ALERT

## Niva2gr

Επειδή στις μέρες μας έχουν πολλαπλασιαστεί οι τραγικές ιστορίες, και ζούμε σε επικίνδυνους καιρούς, άνοιξα αυτό το θέμα, στο οποίο θα αναρτούμε ανακοινώσεις απο ανθρώπους που έχουν χαθεί, ή αγνοούνται.

Θα παρακαλούσα να μην σχολιάζουμε μέσα στο θέμα, και να μένει μόνο με τις επείγουσες ανακοινώσεις.
Φυσικά όλοι μπορείτε να ανεβάζετε τέτοιες ανακοινώσεις.

----------


## Niva2gr

Ονοματεπώνυμο:
ZAHRA MOSA

Ημερομηνία Γέννησης:
13 15 ETΩΝ

Χρώμα μαλλιών:
Μαύρα

Ημερομηνία εξαφάνισης:
16/2/2008

Χρώμα ματιών:
Μαύρα


Στις 16/02/08 το απόγευμα, εξαφανίστηκε από την Αρχαία Κόρινθο, η Ζαΐρα Μόζα περίπου 14 ετών. Η Ζαΐρα έχει μαύρα μαλλιά, μαύρα μάτια, ύψος 1,40μ. και βάρος 45 κιλά. Την ημέρα που εξαφανίστηκε φορούσε μπεζ-χρυσαφί μαντίλα (τσαντόρ), ροζ μπουφάν, μαύρο παντελόνι τζιν, μαυρο-κόκκινη μπλούζα, αθλητικά παπούτσια και πολύχρωμο κασκόλ. Η Ζαΐρα δε γνωρίζει την Ελληνική γλώσσα.

----------


## Niva2gr

Ονοματεπώνυμο:
ΧΑΛΙΛ ΑΛΕΙΣΑ

Ημερομηνία Γέννησης:
5/1/1990

Χρώμα μαλλιών:
Καστανά

Ημερομηνία εξαφάνισης:
22/6/2007

Χρώμα ματιών:
Καστανά

Εξαφανίστηκε στις 22/6/2007 απο την περιοχή του Νέου Κόσμου στην Αθήνα.
Εχει ύψος 1,65 μ. και βάρος 65 - 70 κιλά.
Φορούσε κόκκινη βερμούδα, ριγέ μπλέ άσπρο κοντομάνικο πουκάμισο και ασπρόμαυρες πλαστικές παντόφλες.

----------


## Niva2gr

Ονοματεπώνυμο:
Madeleine McCann

Ημερομηνία Γέννησης:
12/5/2003

Χρώμα μαλλιών:
Ξανθά

Ημερομηνία εξαφάνισης:
3/5/2007

Χρώμα ματιών:
Πράσινα

H Madeleine απήχθει απο το δωμάτιο της στο Praia De Luz, Algarve, στην Πορτογαλλία,στις 3 Μαΐου 2007, όπου είχε παει με τους γονείς της για διακοπές. Γεννηθηκε στις 12 Μαΐου 2003 και είναι 4 ετών.
Εχει ξανθά μαλλιά, πράσινα μάτια, ύψος 0,90 μ.
Στην ιριδα του δεξιού της ματιού έχει κυλίδα σαν δάκρυ.

----------


## Niva2gr

Ονοματεπώνυμο:
SIMON ANDREEA

Ημερομηνία Γέννησης:
1996

Χρώμα μαλλιών:
Καστανά

Ημερομηνία εξαφάνισης:
15/12/2005

Χρώμα ματιών:
Καστανά

----------


## Niva2gr

Ονοματεπώνυμο:
ΣΤΗΒΕΝ ΚΟΥΚ

Ημερομηνία Γέννησης:
1985

Χρώμα μαλλιών:
Σκούρα Καφέ

Ημερομηνία εξαφάνισης:
1/9/2005

Χρώμα ματιών:
Πράσινα - Καφέ

Εξαφανίστηκε από τα Μάλια Κρήτης στις 1/9/2005 σε ηλικία 20 Ετών.
Ημερομηνία Γέννησης: 1985.

----------


## Niva2gr

Ονοματεπώνυμο:
ΝΤΕΝΙΣ ΠΙΠΙΤΟΝ

Ημερομηνία Γέννησης:
26/10/2000

Χρώμα μαλλιών:
Καστανά

Ημερομηνία εξαφάνισης:
1/9/2004

Χρώμα ματιών:
Καστανά

Εξαφανίστηκε από την αυλή του σπιτιού της, στη Mazara del Vallo Σικελία - Ιταλία, σε ηλικία 4 ετών.
Εχει σημάδι κάτω από το αριστερό μάτι.
Γιά περισσότερες πληροφορίες δείτε εδώ: http://www.cerchiamodenise.org

----------


## Niva2gr

Ονοματεπώνυμο:
ΑΡΤΟΥΡ ΤΣΑΡΙΑ

Ημερομηνία Γέννησης:
12/8/1995

Χρώμα μαλλιών:
Καστανά

Ημερομηνία εξαφάνισης:
9/7/2004

Χρώμα ματιών:
Καφέ σκούρα

Στις 9/7/2004 το μεσημέρι, εξαφανίστηκε από την περιοχή Ελμπασάν της Αλβανίας ο Αρτούρ Τσαριά 12 ετών περίπου (σημερινή ηλικία). Ο Αρτούρ έχει καστανά μαλλιά, καφέ σκούρα μάτια, ύψος 1,30μ. περίπου και είναι αδύνατος.


Στην Αλβανία όπου διαμένουν οι γονείς του παιδιού υπάρχουν πληροφορίες ότι ο Αρτούρ μπορεί να έχει αρπαχθεί και να βρίσκεται στην Ελλάδα και να τον εκμεταλλεύονται οικονομικά, εξωθώντας τον στην επαιτεία.

----------


## Niva2gr

Ονοματεπώνυμο:
ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ ΕΥΘΥΜΙΑΔΗΣ

Ημερομηνία Γέννησης:
28/10/1984

Χρώμα μαλλιών:
Ξανθά

Ημερομηνία εξαφάνισης:
30/6/2000

Χρώμα ματιών:
Γαλάζια

Εξαφανίστηκε στην Αθήνα στις 30/6/2000 σε ηλικία 18 ετών. Έχει ύψος 1.60 μ.
Ημερομηνία Γέννησης: 28/10/1984.

----------


## Niva2gr

Ονοματεπώνυμο:
ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

Ημερομηνία Γέννησης:
5/3/1982

Χρώμα μαλλιών:
Καστανόξανθα

Ημερομηνία εξαφάνισης:
24/6/1992

Χρώμα ματιών:
Καστανά

Εξαφανίστηκε από το χωριό Δήμητρα Γορτυνίας στις 24/6/1992 σε ηλικία 10 ετών.
Ημερομηνία Γέννησης: 5/3/1982.

----------


## Niva2gr

Ονοματεπώνυμο:
ΑΝΝΑ ΤΡΙΑΝΤΑΦΥΛΛΙΔΟΥ

Ημερομηνία Γέννησης:
26/6/1979

Χρώμα μαλλιών:
Καστανά

Ημερομηνία εξαφάνισης:
19/8/1981

Χρώμα ματιών:
Καστανά

Εξαφανίστηκε στις 19/8/1981 σε ηλικία 2,5 ετώναπό το χωριό Σκουτάρι Γυθείου Λακωνίας.
Εχει ενα μαύρο σημάδι σαν ελιά ψηλά στους γλουτούς εκ γενετής

----------


## Antigoni87

Αναζητείται 9χρονη Άννα από την Πράγα.
Φορούσε γκρι μπουφάν, μπλέ τζιν παντελόνι με άσπρη-κόκκινη ζώνη, κίτρινη μπλούζα, μωβ μαύρο μαντήλι, μωβ καπέλο και μαύρα παπούτσια.

Ονοματεπώνυμο:
ΑΝΝΑ ΖΑΝΑΤΚΟΒΑ

Ημερομηνία Γέννησης:
26/08/2001

Χρώμα μαλλιών:
Ξανθά

Ημερομηνία εξαφάνισης:
13/10/2010

Χρώμα ματιών:
Μπλέ

http://eimaimama.blogspot.com/2010/11/a ... ert-9.html

----------

